# Oh no!! Endoscopy for Pearl?



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Some of you know all that little Pearl's been through for the past 2 months with GI issues. Her vet history is quite lengthy, including specialists, home cooking and all kinds of meds/holistic approaches.

We're at the point that she's now on I/D Rx Hills food but STILL vomits once a day. Usually bile. This is very improved from the diarrhea and constant vomiting she'd had for the past 2 mos. She's had every requisite test and all have uncovered nothing abnormal. The next step in the diagnosis will be endoscopy.

We've drawn the line at endoscopy. Mostly because it requires an overnight hospital stay and, whereas I know we'll both survive, in my opinion her stress level is of great importance right now (We'll be making a car trip/hotel in 2 weeks so this Internal Med Vet appt. has to be sooner rather than later stress-wise). Also, she's lost enough weight with this that it's now more urgent.

Needless to say I'm very upset. I did a search here for anyone else having gone through this with a fluff but came up with no threads at all. So, has anyone else endured this procedure? I know she'll be "knocked out" for the procedure but I'm just as concerned about leaving her there: we rescued Pearl only a year ago and I suspect she'll think she's being left again. The hospital is an A+++ place. She's verrrry attached to me and will be looking for me, I think. Should I have her sedated overnight while she's fasting?

Any help - as always, fluffie friends - will be appreciated.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry. I can be of no help to you other than praying. kisses and hugs to pearlie from ollie.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

My heart goes out to you, having to go thru this. It's so hard to see our sweet little Maltese in trouble, sick, especially when we don't know what the problem is, thus, can't fix it.

I'll be praying for your precious Pearl, I hope they find the problem. I can appreciate the stress you are under. I also understand your feelings on leaving her. I have refused to leave my babies overnite with no supervision, it's absolutely not my policy. I'm sure at a 'hospital', there is constant supervision but it doesn't keep us from worry.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sheil, I'm so sorry for both you and Pearl. I have no solid advice for you, but I can tell you what I _think_ I would do in this situation. I would weigh the options like this. 

Momma's instinct: Don't put our babies under any amount of unnecessary stress, especially if the procedure is not guaranteed to provide some answers. 

Devil's Advocate: What if the endoscopy is the thing that is needed to finally provide some answers? If that were true, then the temporary stress precious Pearl would feel might be better for her mental and physical health in the long run. You two have an incredibly close bond, which means that for every day you are stressed for her, she is stressed for you. And for every day you don't have an answer, you will naturally be stressed and upset. Dogs are resilient and forgiving, and I am sure that Pearl's stress would be replaced with pure happiness once she is back in your arms after an overnight stay. 

*NOW with all that being said*, I honestly do not know what conclusion I would make if it were my Rudy. I think that you just go with your gut on this one. I hope that other more experienced SM members will be able to help you make an informed decision. I will be thinking about sweet Pearl and pray for the best possible outcome. Please keep us posted.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know a thing about endoscopies for animals, but I just had an endoscopy with an esophageal biopsy myself and there wasn't anything to it. I was so sedated I didn't know I had it done and when I did wake up, I didn't even feel drowsy/tired afterwards like I usually do with anesthesia. All this to say human endoscopies are usually outpatient. If it were me, I think I would ask the veterinary hospital if they would do the procedure and allow you to take her home after she wakes up from the anesthetic. If it were my dog, I'd ask if there's a reason they wanted to keep it overnight.

Joy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

vjw said:


> I don't know a thing about endoscopies for animals, but I just had an endoscopy with an esophageal biopsy myself and there wasn't anything to it. I was so sedated I didn't know I had it done and when I did wake up, I didn't even feel drowsy/tired afterwards like I usually do with anesthesia. All this to say human endoscopies are usually outpatient. If it were me, I think I would ask the veterinary hospital if they would do the procedure and allow you to take her home after she wakes up from the anesthetic. If it were my dog, I'd ask if there's a reason they wanted to keep it overnight.
> 
> Joy


Sheil,

I agree with Joy. I would ask about bringing her home after she wakes up from the anesthesia. My vet likes to keep dogs overnight after spay/neuter and each time I asked and was able to bring them home as soon as they woke up... so it's worth a try. Can I ask what veterinary hospital you're bringing Pearl to? PM me if you don't want to post about it.

Debbie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can understand your concern of leaving her at the vets ...heck I can't stand even leaving them for dentals!!!!:blush:
However, I also tend to be one who wants to get to the bottom of things and not crazy about the 'try this and wait and see' approach... but that's just me. 
I suggest you ask what type anesthesia they plan to use and if the one usually used on the 'wee-ones' for surgeries (isoflurane.. as suggested by Dr. Jamie and what mine have had) . This is usually a 'quick under and quick 'out". 
My Missy, when she had to have part of her bladder removed due to a cancerous tumor ,did beautifully on it and I even was able to bring her home the same night , even with this 'drastic' procedure.
The endoscopy is so much less 'invasive' and if using the isoflurane, don't see why she couldn't come home the same day.
Plus, they usually pre-medicate so they are calmed a bit ahead of time, so I don't think her stress would be as bad as you might fear. Likely YOU will be more stressed than she.( as all us moms tend to be for things like this!) 
Soooo, I guess I'm saying that if it was me I'd have the procedure done in hopes of getting to the bottom of the problem.

I'm wondering if little pearl may have esophageal reflux or a hiatal hernia.... both of which can be dx by means of a endoscopic exam.

Whatever your decision, I know it's so hard.... and do understand your concerns.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

OK. I made the call to the Int. Med. vet and we're scheduled for Tues./Weds. Pearl made the decision a bit easier as she greatly has regressed this morning and is not eating. I heard the "Gurgles" and gave her some AE Ginger-Mint which stopped the gurgling right away but didn't give her back an appetite.

The vet is not available until tomorrow, spoke to her assistant and some things need to be clarified by the vet tomorrow. The reason for an overnight stay is if Pearl requires a COLONOSCOPY along w/ the endoscopy, for prepping purposes (as in enema). At this moment I'm not certain she requires the colonoscopy which is why I need to speak to the vet. The confusion is because the dr. went with follow up without the endoscopy, per my request. It's all confusing, of course, since I've never seen anything go smoothly.:smpullhair:

Will know more tomorrow but for right now Pearl's scheduled for the overnight Tues./Weds. Fitting this into my schedule's not simple either.This will be beyond expensive!!!! I just got pet insurance with PetPlan but I suspect - could be wrong maybe??? - this will be considered pre-existing

This is Red Bank Veterinary Hospital in Red Bank, NJ. Superb hospital and specialists. I appreciate all the support here for sure! This simply must be resolved!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I have no experience in this area at all, but you have my prayers for sure. Hugs. If you do have to leave your baby at the vets, as hard as it is, she probably will be sedated, and just try and think of it as when she has her spay operation.

I had to have my Tina Marie in the hospital for one week, and it was tough, beyond tough, but I just knew it was best for her.

Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my, Sheil I am so sorry to hear little Pearl is still having her tummy issues, poor thing. I can imagine how beyond frustrating it must be for you to not know what is going on with her. In this situation, I think I would do the endoscopy because it sounds like it's the next step and everything else your vet has done has not given you any answers up to this point - I'm hoping this will help your vet diagnose the issue. I have had to leave Bailey overnight at the ER vet once - I, of course, worried and worried but he was okay. I think I was more stressed than he was. I would talk to your vet again about the need to keep her overnight - maybe you can bring her home after the procedure. 

Regarding PetPlan covering the costs of the endoscopy - when did you get the plan? When you first sign up, PetPlan asks for the last 3 years of medical history and vet records (of course you would just have records for the one year you've had Pearl). Any conditions she had, or showed signs of or was being tested for, prior to when you got the coverage would not be covered...that is my understanding but you could always call and ask to be sure. I can certainly understand the costs of all these tests does add up, especially since this has been going on for so long. I'm so sorry you and Pearl are going through so much. I hope this endoscopy gives you some answers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Endoscopy is the least invasive next step. Your other option is exploratory surgery. I would not be so worried about leaving her at a referral center overnight. It will be fully staffed 24/7. If she is overly stressed they can give her something to take the edge off. 

Most dogs do very, very well with this procedure. They may feel nauseous after and have some diarrhea if they had enemas.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> Endoscopy is the least invasive next step. Your other option is exploratory surgery. I would not be so worried about leaving her at a referral center overnight. It will be fully staffed 24/7. If she is overly stressed they can give her something to take the edge off.
> 
> Most dogs do very, very well with this procedure. They may feel nauseous after and have some diarrhea if they had enemas.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting this! We've pretty much decided to stick with only the endoscopy for now and HOPE a discovery is made that way and she doesn't require another procedure. It is $2500 for EACH test and we honestly believe this is a tummy issue.

NOW I'm wondering about Frontline Plus? I applied that yesterday and she got so sick again this morning? Who knows? But last month the timing was similar.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear Sheil, I can understand the worry and stress you must be under. I feel so badly for you and little Pearlie Girlie. I think an endoscopy is a good idea..but I wonder about the Frontline. I know you feel you cannot let this go another month to see if it was that...so having the endo will rule out any serious problem. Why she would need a colonoscopy too I don't know. But I think you are doing the right thing. It's a good thing you got the Pet insurance, but please read it carefully, I heard they do not cover very much. I am certain they will not call it pre existing unless she was to the Vet for the same problem before you got the insurance. 

I am anxious to hear how Pearl does and until then I will say a prayer for her. I think like someone here said, you will be more stressed than Pearl because she will be made to relax for the test. Now you need to think of something to relax yourself! Give Pearl a kiss from me and Rocky. xoxo


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> ....It's a good thing you got the Pet insurance, but please read it carefully, I heard they do not cover very much. I am certain they will not call it pre existing unless she was to the Vet for the same problem before you got the insurance. ...


Oh yeah, Dianne, of course we have been to the vet for this issue for the past 2 months. Just got Petplan last week...not gonna cover, I'm certain. I will be calling them though to just verify.

Whew. I am drained, lemmee tell you. BUT if it is the Frontline Plus I'd be almost happy to know it's nothing else I think. When I mentioned that possibility last week to the Internal Med Specialist Vet she pooh-poohed it all and said a REALLY DUMB thing: "ha, do you have any idea how many dogs take that?" I said, yes, Dr., but every dog reacts differently and she brushed that off and said, "yes, I guess so." Don't tell me to not go to her please because I simply want to get through this test asap! (We also have a trip to take with Pearl next week if it's at all possible).


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope they work things out. I, personally wouldn't be giving any medications, particularly stuff like frontline to a dog that is already compromised, unless it was really really essential.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheil, 

I think it's a positive step to do the endoscopy. My mom's shih-tzu had this done years ago, and she got through it without any problems whatsoever. I'm sure it will be hard on you, though--I hate leaving Zooey for anything too, but she does recover quickly from the separation. I hope and pray you will get the answers that will help Pearl.

Lots of love,


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry there hasn't been much improvement!! Like I mentioned, when Misto went on the Science Diet I/D it was nonstop vomiting every day. I know you mentioned the Weruva didn't work either-- but what about sticking just to the snacks that really worked? The yogurt and the home cooking? I know you didn't want to do home cooking forever, but maybe stabilizing her for a couple weeks on that. And then mix in only a dab of whatever food you want to migrate her back to. When Misto's tummy has been super bad, sometimes I have only given her the peanut butter since it was the only thing she wouldn't vomit. So maybe for Pearl that is the yogurt? 

Part of me hopes that when they do the endoscopy they find nothing is wrong with Pearl, but the other part of me feels like it would be good to identify the problem and fix it-- so the endoscopy isn't all for nothing. So I hope it isn't inconclusive, as I know how frustrating that is. sending Pearl prayers!!! 

I also strongly feel, especially because I too have a dog with all these issues, that Pearl should absolutely stay overnight after the procedure. The extra cost sucks, but if she can't keep down food, they can keep her on IV fluids that will nourish her without making her vomit. When Misto has come home too early after one of these GI track problems, the problems only got worse. Having Pearl's tummy rest and only be on fluids afterward might be a blessing. 

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - wishing you the best with the procedure. Sounds like it is what's really needed at this point. I felt horrible leaving Tyler overnight after his neuter but was told I had to by the vet. Was glad I did afterwards because I think they were far better taking care of how he felt at that point than I was. Good luck and really hoping you get answers.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending warm thougths and hugs for Pearlie's vet visit and endoscopy...♥♥♥


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What has the vet said about food sensitivities/allergies? I know that I/D has a lot of corn in it and is poultry based. Tessa has a sensitivity to poultry that took a lot of trial and error to find a couple of years back. I'd have her on rice, then hamburger and rice but as soon as she went back on poultry-based dog food she got sick (Fromms chicken a la veg first, then the I/D). My vet suggested trying a different protein especially since she tolerated the hamburger so after yet another round of hamburger/rice, we went on lamb and rice. Absolutely no problems ever since. I also tried NB venison and sweet potato and that's a winner too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are still having problems with Pearl. Praying you can finally get some answers.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Just to update:
I canceled the colonoscopy; endoscopy is rescheduled for Weds. am.

Poor Pearlie. I will not leave her there overnight no matter how many hours I have to wait for her (there's great shopping around there).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying that all goes well and that you get some answers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be praying for youe little Pearl... know all this is hard on you too! Hope you get the cause of all this and an easy fix!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

The only tough part of the endoscopy was driving an hour each way in yukky heavy rain. Otherwise the day went well:

Pearl shook when we were leaving. Either she knew where we were headed or she needs some more FUN trips instead of only to the vet!! The facility treated her beautifully(and me too). I liked the Internal Med. Vet and she seemed very knowledgeable. Perhaps the best part was when one of the techs told me she'd never seen a little white doggie without tear stains (YAY for Spa Lavish daily).

Pearlie came out of the anesthesia fairly quickly and we got to leave BEFORE dark, which was great for me. Vet said she was able to see small red "lesions" in the stomach lining and the beginning of the small intestine and that the stomach lining should have been smooth. She told me she could very well understand that Pearlie'd vomited blood. Her esophagus was totally clear, which was good.

Vet suspects one of 2 "diseases" but biopsies were done to confirm and we could have something other than what she suspects. However, she mentioned probable IBD or heliobacter. Either is manageable and diet-intense.

As we await the biopsy results Pearl's gobbling Hills Rx Diet I/D but only likes the canned. But she does love it...for now...she gets bored with food it seems. Perhaps not this time? Also, the Vet Nutritionist suggested Purina Veterinary Diet EN and Purina Veterinary Diet DCO. She requires low fat, moderate fiber, HIGHLY digestible commercial food if that's the way I choose to go. Considering Pearl has now tired of my cooking (she's not the first one!) that is the way we'll be going. She has gained back some weight - up to 8 lbs. now - and only needs to gain another lb. 

I am soooo glad we did this despite the expense. Didn't even attempt putting in a claim to PetPlan as, honestly, this is totally pre-existing.

Will update here when the biopsy results are in!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds like things are going in the right direction and I'll pray for a "for sure" diagnosis and wonderful treatment plan...Pearl is so cute and when I see that siggy pic it makes me smile and makes me a little sad that she is having such a hard time because what a beautiful (tear free haha) little girl


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like you're on the right path. Hopefully, Pearl's problems will be easily solved with diet. Your report sounds encouraging.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheil -- your report sounds so very positive. :aktion033::aktion033: So glad that you liked the Vet and that Pearl didn't have to stay overnight. Will continue with the prayers until you have everything under control.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update! This sounds encouraging in the sense that at least Pearl has something manageable and should live a long and happy life..:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad ro hear that you had a good experience. Hoping for good results from the biopsies.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Continued prayers for Pearl.


----------

